# Up for Adoption Feral Pigeon Seattle



## LV426 (May 13, 2008)

So the pigeon that was hit by a car survived and is doing well but he's unable to be released to the wild as his flying is not good enough to be released. He has issues taking off from the ground and turning. So I think it's for the best that he never be released to the wild. I'd like to find him a good home where he can live out the rest of his days in a pigeon cote with some friends. He's all alone with me and I'm moving next month and can't take him with me. If there's anyone who would like to adopt a feral pigeon please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I may know of someone in your area that can take him. I will pm you my number.


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to adopt him i have 2 pigeon he'll make new friends but the problem is that i live in worcester mass.


----------

